# 410 hunting



## Kwaksmoka (Dec 23, 2009)

My grandad gave me my first gun when i was 3, just before he passed away. It's a 410 single shot which i killed my first deer with, now i've decided I want to kill a turkey with it. I carried it most of last year but never got a bird close enough to feel comfortable shooting. 

Any recommendations on what shells to shoot and how far would you try one? 

I've really been getting in the turkey mood, to top it off went deer hunting today and saw a nice gobler! 

Thanks!


----------



## dtala (Dec 23, 2009)

I killed a nice bird with a 410 two years ago, kinda on a dare/bet. I used my first gun a stevens o/u 22/410, got it 48 years ago!!!!

I used Winchester 3" #6's, shot at 25 yards...dropped him right there.







  troy


----------



## gblrklr (Dec 24, 2009)

I would suggest patterning the gun at different ranges to see if it is something that you really want to do.  There is no doubt that a turkey can be killed with a .410, but there sure aren't many pellets, even in the 3" load.


----------



## Turkey Comander (Dec 24, 2009)

Most states they are illegal to hunt turkeys with.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 24, 2009)

A couple thoughts,

Being a rabbit hunter I carry a .410 quite a bit. With max loaded ammo you aren't gaining more powder with 3 inch ammo. The 2.5 inch has less shot. On average, 1/2 ounce vs 11/16 ounce. So you have to decide whats more important to you, more shot or higher velocity with less shot. Rabbit hunting I carry 3 inch, ups my odds of hitting a running rabbit and their pretty easily slayed.

Now back to practicing with this call, see if I can ever make it sound even close to a bird!


----------



## Gadget (Dec 24, 2009)

Kwaksmoka said:


> I carried it most of last year but never got a bird close enough to feel comfortable shooting.
> 
> Any recommendations on what shells to shoot and how far would you try one?
> 
> ...




Just guessing I'd say your range is gonna be 20-30 yards with a .410, since you were already hunting with it last year I assume you patterned it to know the limitations? 

 There's not much at all to choose from in Turkey loads for a .410, your best bet would be to have someone hand load some TSS #9's or Hevishot #7 for you. I believe Hawlips is working on a load of TSS right now, send him a PM; with TSS I think you could have a shell capable of 35-45yds.


----------



## Mosin (Dec 24, 2009)

Im thinking that in GA you have to use 20ga or larger shotguns for Turkey.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 24, 2009)

Mosin said:


> Im thinking that in GA you have to use 20ga or larger shotguns for Turkey.




Nope........it's legal here.

" any shotgun with #2 shot or smaller".


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Dec 24, 2009)

I checked in to it being legal last year. 

You're right Gadget I did pattern it last year but only found a few shells to try between. I will send HL a pm and see if he can make me some. That's exactly what i'm looking for. I patterned it up to 25 last year, it would do the job i feel certain but i want to improve on it if I can. I would feel a lot better if i did, but didn't want to try a turkey any further than that anyway. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Turkey Comander (Dec 24, 2009)

Gadget said:


> Nope........it's legal here.
> 
> " any shotgun with #2 shot or smaller".


I guess they never thought anyone would be silly enough to use something as small as 8's or 9's on a turkey


----------



## sman (Dec 24, 2009)

Gadget said:


> and I never thought anyone would be stupid enough to cripple 6 turkey in one season either......... but you proved my wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he's back!!!


----------



## Gadget (Dec 24, 2009)

Kwaksmoka said:


> I checked in to it being legal last year.
> 
> You're right Gadget I did pattern it last year but only found a few shells to try between. I will send HL a pm and see if he can make me some. That's exactly what i'm looking for. I patterned it up to 25 last year, it would do the job i feel certain but i want to improve on it if I can. I would feel a lot better if i did, but didn't want to try a turkey any further than that anyway. Thanks for the help!





Your welcome, no problem.


I've never patterned a .410 but I would think you did good to limit your shot to 25yds; even if it has a maximum range of 30, you'd want to come in at least 5yds to give yourself a buffer. I like to have a 15-20yd buffer myself; I limit my shots to 40yds but I know the TSS shells I shoot are good to 60, that gives me peace of mind knowing that if I screw up my yardage estimation I have plenty of room for error.........


----------



## Turkey Comander (Dec 24, 2009)

Gadget said:


> and I never thought anyone would be stupid enough to cripple 6 turkey in one season either......... but you proved my wrong.




I said I missed 6 and killed 7 in one season...not "crippled" like you claim. Even though I may have thought it I've never called you "stupid" like you did me.

I've killed enough turkeys to know the difference between crippling and missing.

Is your mission to get me banned on here like you have done to others that didn't agree with you ?


----------



## ssm (Dec 24, 2009)

Gadgets Back!


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for the tips sorry to have started an argument but oh well, some people always look at a glass half empty!

Like i said my grandad gave it to me! He passed away 6 months later, it would mean  a lot for me to kill a bird with it! I don't care if it's silly or whatever you want to call it. I call it a challenge and a tribute! 

Seeing that you missed 6 in a year maybe you should work on your aim instead of commenting about what im killing turkeys with!


----------



## hawglips (Dec 24, 2009)

Turkey Comander said:


> I guess they never thought anyone would be silly enough to use something as small as 8's or 9's on a turkey



I guess they better get their minds out of the 1940s and pay attention to what is going on in the modern era.


----------



## ssm (Dec 24, 2009)

Heres what ya'll need!  2 Gauge loaded with 2x4x6x8x9 TSS.


----------



## MKW (Dec 24, 2009)

*...*



hawglips said:


> I guess they better get their minds out of the 1940s and pay attention to what is going on in the modern era.




You know, in the past, I have been as guilty as the next guy, but I'm starting to think this modern era with less hunting skill and more crutches and gadgets(no pun intended), ain't so good. The true turkey hunting sport dies a little more every season, IMO. More and more peolple have started hunting turkeys, but there are fewer and fewer "turkey hunters". This is not directed at anyone in particular, that's just the way I see it. 

Mike


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 24, 2009)

ssm said:


> Heres what ya'll need!  2 Gauge loaded with 2x4x6x8x9 TSS.


 Looks like my 150 yd turkey gun


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Dec 24, 2009)

ssm said:


> Heres what ya'll need!  2 Gauge loaded with 2x4x6x8x9 TSS.



bbls.  to long...


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Dec 24, 2009)

MKW said:


> You know, in the past, I have been as guilty as the next guy, but I'm starting to think this modern era with less hunting skill and more crutches and gadgets(no pun intended), ain't so good. The true turkey hunting sport dies a little more every season, IMO. More and more peolple have started hunting turkeys, but there are fewer and fewer "turkey hunters". This is not directed at anyone in particular, that's just the way I see it.
> 
> Mike



Very true, with each and every new decoy and gimmic etc..
Have we passed the point of the basics of what its all about? Many new turkey hunters probally never see the good stuff of what its all about and simply focus on making the kill by using all the new gimmics accessories..


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Dec 24, 2009)

Sorry to get off topic, Back to .410 gobbler hunting, Hope ya kill a big un with your grandads gun!!
Dont worry about any arguments some of these boys live for it.


----------



## ssm (Dec 24, 2009)

I have taken one also with a 410, used the 3" 6's. Mine is a long barelled single shot. I patterned it, but  I would not shoot one over 25 yards with it. 

Have taken one with a 410, 20, 16, 12 and 10 gauge.  a few with a  compound bow also.  Would like to get one with a recurve, muzzle loader and a crossbow,  just to say that I had done it.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm killing one with a Flip this year.......

Working on my Frisbee accuracy....kinda like OddJob in 007's Goldfinger..........

Maybe Rage or Gobbler Guillotine can outfit one for me with cutting edges....???!?!?!!!? 

Good Luck to all of you this season!

The bar has been set by Ken Morgan- he has killed literally hundreds of Longbeards with a .410..Doubtful ANYONE here will surpass that ......


----------



## hawglips (Dec 24, 2009)

MKW said:


> You know, in the past, I have been as guilty as the next guy, but I'm starting to think this modern era with less hunting skill and more crutches and gadgets(no pun intended), ain't so good. The true turkey hunting sport dies a little more every season, IMO. More and more peolple have started hunting turkeys, but there are fewer and fewer "turkey hunters". This is not directed at anyone in particular, that's just the way I see it.
> 
> Mike



Lots of crutches these days keeping folks from becoming a true turkey hunter.

hi-tech camo
face masks
gazillions of high quality calls
fancy seat cushions and chairs
fancy boots
ATVs 
GPSs / mobile electronic maps
hi-tech ammo
tricked out guns
fancy vests
aerial photos, topo maps etc. of any piece of land on earth
4 wheel drive vehicles
game cams
how-to info everywhere at your fingertips
decoys
pop-up blinds

All these modern crutches are no good.  It's ruining the sport of true turkey hunting.


----------



## hawglips (Dec 24, 2009)

ssm said:


> Heres what ya'll need!  2 Gauge loaded with 2x4x6x8x9 TSS.



That looks like what the old time true hunters used to use on the ducks while they were rafted up at night.


----------



## MKW (Dec 24, 2009)

*...*



Gadget said:


> I agree with you and I assume the reference includes TSS shells, funny I remember very clearly how adamantly people were against hevishot when it first came out in 2000, 10yrs ago; yeah it's already been 10yrs!! Heard all the same things, don't need that stuff, lead is just as good, etc , etc....... but you know what most of those same people are shooting it today !!  If the forum didn't crash in 2004 and you could go back and search people's posts from 10yrs ago you'd find a treasure chest of contradictions from what they say today! ....... and I'm not excluding myself from that list either, I'm a different hunter than I was 10yrs ago too, most people's ideals and philosophies change over time.
> 
> When I go down to my Big Cypress hunt in Florida some of the people I know use scoped rifles, they know I'm against it, but I don't put them down or argue with them about it, we have a great time sharing Osceola camp together no matter what type gun their using.
> 
> ...



I understand where you are coming from and you are correct...the arguments were the same about Hevi and then more about Nitro. I always said, "I'll never shoot Nitros cause they are too expensive and not needed." Well, now I shoot Nitros because of my use of 20ga only. We all grow and change during our turkey hunting lives and all seemingly in different ways. I would not do a lot of things that I have done in the past while turkey hunting. I have never done anything illegal at all, I'm just saying that I'm a different hunter now. I now hunt for the hunt itself and not solely for the kill. Don't get me wrong, I'm out there to kill turkeys every time, but I'll pass on many of the crutches that are so prevalent in todays turkey hunting. The more years(and turkeys) that I get under my belt, I find myself wanting to be successful with less, not more. 
My post wasn't really directed at the TSS crowd(this time), it was about turkey hunting as a whole with the motorized decoys, pop-up shooting tents, DVDs, and, yes, the hot-rod TSS.
For the record, my only problem with TSS is the range that it affords. It is amazing stuff. 

Mike


----------



## MKW (Dec 24, 2009)

*...*



hawglips said:


> Lots of crutches these days keeping folks from becoming a true turkey hunter.
> 
> hi-tech camo
> face masks
> ...




Knowing your style, I fully realize that this answer was in smart aleck sarcasm, but most of it is true, IMO, anyway.

Mike


----------



## Turkey Comander (Dec 24, 2009)

Gadget said:


> You forgot the biggest one of all ............ The Internet.



Couldn't agree with that statement more.....just add egOs. 

Internet egOs.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 24, 2009)

hawglips said:


> Lots of crutches these days keeping folks from becoming a true turkey hunter.
> 
> hi-tech camo
> face masks
> ...



Hal, 

I have two questions for you (before I post my comments) answer them if you will- 

1.How many years have you been Turkey hunting?

2. How many Longbeards have you killed??

Your answers will be relevant to my future comments. I would appreciate your candor and reply. You can PM me your info if desired.

Thank you!!


----------



## Turkey Comander (Dec 24, 2009)

Gadget said:


> Silly or Stupid anyway you wanna twist it....... but I changed it to "Silly".
> 
> I've met you on at least three different occasions and you seemed like a nice guy, I know you've been banned off a couple other forums, why do you keep this up?



I didn't "twist" anything....

One day you may figure out turkey hunting isn't all 'according to Gadget'. 

By the way when and where did you meet me ?


----------



## hawglips (Dec 25, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Hal,
> 
> I have two questions for you (before I post my comments) answer them if you will-
> 
> ...



Andy,

I went on my first turkey hunt in 1987, where I saw my first wild turkey ever, and heard my first gobble.   

It took 12 long years for me to kill my first long beard.  Public land with few turkeys was my lot in those days.

I figure I've killed in the mid-twenties since then.  In a typical year, I'll get to hunt them 10 - 12 days.  Last year only 11, in 4 different states.  In those 11 days I heard a total of 11 birds gobble, actually worked 7 of them, and 4 of them died.  (Actually 5 of them should have died, but the fifth one was within range, but I wanted a better shot -- and then hunter inteference ruined the hunt.)  One more, a 6th, came close to dying but my buddy was't comfortable with the shot that he was presented with.  I typically hunt 5 Saturdays a season, and take a week-long trip somewhere out of state.  I rarely hunt familiar land, and joined a lease last year for the first time.  I enjoy hunting unfamiliar areas.  It adds a dimension to the hunt that enhances the excitement, IMO.

I've never killed a fall bird, though I've called them in and played with them some.  But I have hopes to find a way to hunt them occassionally.  

I've missed two birds I've shot at, not counting ones it took follow up shots to kill.  Never shot at a bird past 45 yds, except one that I missed (probably crippled) due to misjudged distance. 

I learned to hunt from someone who has triple digit turkeys under his belt.  I'm a mediocre caller.  I don't like decoys for two reasons.  I don't like bushwhacking.  (But have used both methods, and probably will again.)  

I like cheap (on sale) camo, but am sort of picky about a vest.  I've never owned a turkey gun.  I mostly shoot a hand-me-down Mossberg duck gun, and a $30 choke.  

I wear knee high rubber boots (same pair of Alpha Burleys that I bought in '94) or hand-me-down hiking boots, depending on where I'm hunting.  I'm going to have to get a new pair before this coming spring because there's a slow leak in them that I can't patch.  

I've never bought a camoed hat. 

I have spent way too much money the last 3 years on trial and error development of 18g/cc turkey loads.   But it's been very satisfying to see the results.

I finished the grand slam in 2002, and lack a merriams on public land to finish a public land slam.   The Lord willing, and if the creek don't rise, I'll do that this year.  I've hunted 6 states and killed turkeys in 5 of them.

I like a good box call.  I've grown fond of Billy White's Hustlin Hen.  My current favorite mouth call at the moment is the XT Xtreme Kee.  I own several good pot calls, a homemade wingbone, several trumpets, and have probably lost more strikers per hunt than anyone.

I have above average interest in turkey biology.  I enjoy everything about them.   It's been a 365 days a year thing the last 10 years.


----------



## hawglips (Dec 25, 2009)

MKW said:


> Knowing your style, I fully realize that this answer was in smart aleck sarcasm, but most of it is true, IMO, anyway.
> 
> Mike



Not sarcasm at all.   100% serious about them all.  

But I am pointing out that those who use lots of modern crutches include pretty much all of us.   And since it's been popular of late to single out TSS as the crutch, I think we ought to keep things in perspective.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 25, 2009)

Hal, 

Thanks for a great answer. I enjoy reading your comments.

I do not see TSS as a crutch. I see it as a potential improvement in Ammunition technology. 

I still remain skeptical (only because I have not shot any) at paper or Gobblers.

I just want an edge when I am afield after ol Tom.... (There are some things I will NOT do to kill one).....

Using powerful, effective Ammunition is to me very important- an adversary as wily as a Long Beard deserves nothing less.


Merry Christmas to all my Gobbler killin Brethren here!!!! I wish you all a Happy Holiday!!


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree that all the advancements have made it easier. In my opinion that's in life as well! However I use them to my advantage as often as possible. 

I guess that's kind of why I want to do this. I know it will be a challenge and also that my grandad sure would be proud! He also left me a Remington Sportsman 58 12ga that I'm going to use after I complete my 410 task. Although I really liked carrying the 410 last year sure is lighter than my other guns! 

All this talk has me fired up and ready to go! Think I might break my calls out today and play some Christmas tunes with them!

Hope you all have a great Christmas, we are all blessed more that we deserve! Remember the real reason for the Season!


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Dec 27, 2009)

I know nobody care what I think and that not a prob...

But when I read post about people wanting to kill a turkey with a 410. It really makes me wonder...

I hunt turkeys on public land hear in the north east... And for me to kill a WILD turkey aint no easy feat!!!

I would not limit my chances of killing a pressured WILD turkey on public land buy using a 410 squirell/rabbit gun...

I guess if I hunted prime private land and turkeys were easy come easy go then maybe I could see using a 410...


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Dec 27, 2009)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> I know nobody care what I think and that not a prob...
> 
> But when I read post about people wanting to kill a turkey with a 410. It really makes me wonder...
> 
> ...



Well to answer your wonders (or attempt to) 

here's a few reasons, 

1. I typically kill 2-3 birds a year then take other people and let them shoot, I get as much enjoyment out of seeing others kill birds i've called in as I do shooting them myself. Once the birds are there the main job is done, i mean im sitting there with a cannon, i've patterned knowing he's a dead bird. I do hunt mostly private land although there are numerous hunters who hunt the same land I do, so it's no easy task by far. In fact one of the tracks I hunt is very remote, turkeys dont' get much human interaction, so ANYTHING out of the norm makes them wary. They are by far the toughest i've ever hunted. But im persistent and blessed to be able to go quite often, staying after them. 

2. I'm competitive and like the challenge, I don't think the shot is all that much of a challenge especially with today's technology. 12ga, chokes, shells, put the bead on it a squeeze! 

3. Most important my grandad gave it the gun to me, 5 months before he died and it would mean the world to me to kill a bird with that gun! 

It should be one heck of a challenge! 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds like the 410 will do fine...


----------



## mmcgrew (Jan 4, 2010)

My uncle killed one of his biggest gobblers a few years back hunting with a 410. The ideal range for killing a gobbler would be around 15 yards.


----------



## sterlingworth (Jan 5, 2010)

Turkey Comander said:


> Most states they are illegal to hunt turkeys with.



As they should be. Unless the top barrel is a .22.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Jan 5, 2010)

sterlingworth said:


> As they should be. Unless the top barrel is a .22.



Please explain


----------



## sterlingworth (Jan 5, 2010)

I understand your desire to use a gun passed down to you. I have a few and when I kill a bird with one of them it really warms my heart. My only problem with .410 is that you cant really control who decides to use them. It may be someone like you who knows the limits of the weapon and thats fine and good. But it may be many someones who dont have a clue and will try to kill one at 12 guage ranges. Its basically the same problem I have with TSS only reversed. Great killing power at extended ranges in the hands of someone who will shoot at 80-100 yards just because they heard it will kill at that distance. Good medicine in the right hands but there are too many wrong hands out there. The .22 part was a dismal stab at humor. Anyway, since it is legal in Ga. and it is something that is near and dear to you, I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Turkey Comander (Jan 5, 2010)

I wish you the best of luck too....


What's next a rOck ?


----------



## hawglips (Jan 6, 2010)

sterlingworth said:


> I understand your desire to use a gun passed down to you. I have a few and when I kill a bird with one of them it really warms my heart. My only problem with .410 is that you cant really control who decides to use them. It may be someone like you who knows the limits of the weapon and thats fine and good. But it may be many someones who dont have a clue and will try to kill one at 12 guage ranges.



I have never heard of someone who doesn't have a clue try to kill one at 12 gauge ranges with a .410.  Have you?

On the other hand, I've heard of a lot of guys who don't have a clue who think that just because they are carrying a 12 gauge that they are fine shooting at 40 yds or whatever distance.



sterlingworth said:


> Its basically the same problem I have with TSS only reversed. Great killing power at extended ranges in the hands of someone who will shoot at 80-100 yards just because they heard it will kill at that distance. Good medicine in the right hands but there are too many wrong hands out there.



I'd imagine that you don't have to worry too much about guys who go to the trouble to load their own shells, and pattern and test their shotguns trying to squeeze the best performance they can out of it.   Those are the responsible ones who know what's going on with their pellets at the range they are shooting. 

It's the other guys that you should worry about -- the guys who aren't interested in getting the best performance out of their guns -- the guys who hear "X" yardage and assume their 12 gauge has them covered at "X" yardage but never take the trouble to see (or understand what they see) what their gun/ammo is doing at "X" yardage.

I suspect that probably includes as many as 1/3 of the guys who post on here.  Maybe more.  And none of those guys shoot a .410 or TSS at turkeys.


----------



## Turkey Comander (Jan 6, 2010)

sterlingworth said:


> Its basically the same problem I have with TSS only reversed.



Why did you have to go and mention TSS 


Now the TSS tAg team bOyz will be on you like stank on 





a hickory stick....


----------



## sterlingworth (Jan 6, 2010)

I am not too much worried about them guys. The ring leader is a confirmed jake shooter. Thinks they are some of the toughest birds in the woods to kill. Guess thats why he loads up those hot shells, just in case he runs into a herd of dangerous jakes in the underbrush.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Jan 6, 2010)

sterlingworth said:


> I understand your desire to use a gun passed down to you. I have a few and when I kill a bird with one of them it really warms my heart. My only problem with .410 is that you cant really control who decides to use them. It may be someone like you who knows the limits of the weapon and thats fine and good. But it may be many someones who dont have a clue and will try to kill one at 12 guage ranges. Its basically the same problem I have with TSS only reversed. Great killing power at extended ranges in the hands of someone who will shoot at 80-100 yards just because they heard it will kill at that distance. Good medicine in the right hands but there are too many wrong hands out there. The .22 part was a dismal stab at humor. Anyway, since it is legal in Ga. and it is something that is near and dear to you, I wish you the best of luck.



I see your point, and figured that was your concern. However my take on that is you could look at any shells, bullets, guns etc and have the same argument. All shots are up to the discipline of the shooter. Even with these highpower shells you go around shooting a turkey like you said at 80-100 yds it's probably not the best idea. 

Like duck hunting with steel shot, hunters wound a ton of birds with that crap! 

Glad to see your back in this discussion TC, you really should be out there practicing your shooting instead of on the computer! 6 missed/wounded turkeys in one year is  ridiculous, heck you might want to try a machine gun or a 50 cal or maybe as you said a rock!  Whatever you are using sure aint working, or here's a thought maybe it's the indian and not the arrow!


----------



## Turkey Comander (Jan 6, 2010)

I killed 7 and missed 6 that year......while hunting on crutches with a cracked femur head.



If I had been using a .410 then I could've said I missed/wounded 13 that year.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 6, 2010)

sterlingworth said:


> I am not too much worried about them guys. The ring leader is a confirmed jake shooter. Thinks they are some of the toughest birds in the woods to kill. Guess thats why he loads up those hot shells, just in case he runs into a herd of dangerous jakes in the underbrush.



I see.  So, as I figured, it's not that you're concerned about anybody shooting at birds at distances that their gun/ammo hasn't been thoroughly tested and won't kill cleanly, it's just that you wanted to get in a diss on someone.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 6, 2010)

Kwaksmoka said:


> However my take on that is you could look at any shells, bullets, guns etc and have the same argument. All shots are up to the discipline of the shooter.





Right on KS, every person, gun, bullet and shell has a capable range, it's up the shooter to know that range and remain within it.........


----------



## hawglips (Jan 6, 2010)

Turkey Comander said:


> I killed 7 and missed 6 that year......while hunting on crutches with a cracked femur head.



I admire a man who will hunt through the pain like that.

But I thought you said it was the O/U that was to blame for those misses?


----------



## Turkey Comander (Jan 6, 2010)

Most of it was.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 6, 2010)

Turkey Comander said:


> Originally Posted by Turkey Comander
> I killed 7 and missed 6 that year......while hunting on crutches with a cracked femur head.





> But I thought you said it was the O/U that was to blame for those misses?





Turkey Comander said:


> Most of it was.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 6, 2010)

Turkey Comander said:


> I killed 7 and missed 6 that year......while hunting on crutches with a cracked femur head.
> 
> 
> 
> If I had been using a .410 then I could've said I missed/wounded 13 that year.



so you're blaming you misses/wounded birds on your injury.  so was it ethical for you to be hunting then?  if you are so concerned with clean, ethical kills and you clearly weren't capable of such with your injury, what does that say about you?


----------



## Trizey (Jan 6, 2010)

Momma always said it was harder to make something up than to tell the truth.


----------



## sterlingworth (Jan 6, 2010)

Gadget said:


> Right on KS, every person, gun, bullet and shell has a capable range, it's up the shooter to know that range and remain within it.........



I agree 100% but unfortunately not everyone is that responsible. That is the reason state agencies step in with game laws. They take the decision making out of the hands of the hunter when they see a potential problem. I dont agree with some laws but I abide by them. 
  Hawglips, I dont see how you could consider my comments as disrespectful when the words came from you. I myself dont really care if you shoot jakes. I quit shooting them intentionally when I was 15. I had killed about 8 by then and never found one that was much of a challenge. I've killed 6 or 7 since that just happened to be collateral damage or flying birds. I regretted them all, mostly cause they counted towards my limit.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 6, 2010)

sterlingworth said:


> Hawglips, I dont see how you could consider my comments as disrespectful when the words came from you. I myself dont really care if you shoot jakes. I quit shooting them intentionally when I was 15. I had killed about 8 by then and never found one that was much of a challenge. I've killed 6 or 7 since that just happened to be collateral damage or flying birds. I regretted them all, mostly cause they counted towards my limit.



Dude, what are you talking about?  I don't care at all how many jakes you have shot or how many turkeys you have accidently killed or how many you've shot when they were flying, or what you consider a challenge.  Your jumping from the topic we're discussing here to a way out in left-field diss on me merely displays your insincerity and inability to respond intelligently.  

This board is really going downhill lately.


----------



## sterlingworth (Jan 6, 2010)

hawglips said:


> Andy,
> 
> I went on my first turkey hunt in 1987, where I saw my first wild turkey ever, and heard my first gobble.
> 
> ...



Talk about sticking to a topic. Um, he just asked you to answer 2 questions. Not a story on the life and times.....You forgot to give your astrological sign and favorite color.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 6, 2010)

He asked me two off topic questions.  And I didn't respond with a diss on him.  And he thought I gave a great answer.

My astrological sign is sagittarious and my favorite color is turkey head blue.


----------



## Randy (Jan 6, 2010)

I killed my first bird with a 410 and #6's in 1979.  The next year I found one of the few turkey hunters in my area and went with him since I was still learning.  He told me the first morning I showed up that the 410 was not legal.  There was a time in Georgia when a 20 ga was the minimum.  That year I went and bought my first 12 ga.  I have never looked back.


----------



## Turkey Comander (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey I'm a Sagittarius...and no Rex I don't blame the misses or kills on my health.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 6, 2010)

Turkey Comander said:


> Hey I'm a Sagittarius....



Well, what's your favorite color?


----------



## Turkey Comander (Jan 6, 2010)

Green


----------



## sterlingworth (Jan 6, 2010)

hawglips said:


> I admire a man who will hunt through the pain like that.
> 
> But I thought you said it was the O/U that was to blame for those misses?



But I guess this one was on topic.


----------



## sterlingworth (Jan 6, 2010)

hawglips said:


>



And this one. Were you really sincere, or maybe....................


----------



## sterlingworth (Jan 6, 2010)

I was answering an off topic question about the tss boys. Im sorry I hit a nerve.I never memntioned you by name.  My next post was trying to placate you because you seem to get agitated easily. I guess I failed. You have made statements that you shoot jakes and find them as challenging as a mature tom.  I dont really understand why you take offense to me mentioning it. Im sorry also for not being your intelletual equal. Maybe if I use words such as "diss" and "dude" I can meet your standards....  As to the original thread ....I think it would be great if Kwaksmoka smoked a Tom with his grandads .410.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Jan 6, 2010)

I think it would be great if I smoked a Tom with my 410 too! It would be a proud moment for me and my dad, that's for sure! Just looking for the right shell now, don't think the brl would take the TSS and hope to find some 4's or something like that, it sure would make me feel more confident. I carried 7 1/2's last year and knew I would have to be looking them in the eyeball. FYI I did pass on one I felt was borderline!


----------



## hawglips (Jan 6, 2010)

sterlingworth said:


> You have made statements that you shoot jakes and find them as challenging as a mature tom.  I dont really understand why you take offense to me mentioning it.



I've said a lot of other things over the years on here that weren't on this topic also.   I guess you could have chosen to bring any of a few thousand things up when you found you were unable to answer me intelligently or sincerely.  That you would bring up jake shooting in an attempt to diss me instead of responding to the topic gives you away.

And of course, for the record, you are being disingenous about what I supposedly said I find about jakes and toms.  

And also for the record, I have indeed worked jakes that were more challenging than most any longbeard I've ever encountered.  But that was the exception rather than the rule.  

And furthermore for the record, I'll shoot a jake any time I dang well feel like it.  I don't hunt turkeys to get your approval or for anything else but the rush that only turkey hunting gives me.  (Well, sometimes I may need some camp meat also.  And jakes are mighty fine eating.)



sterlingworth said:


> Im sorry also for not being your intelletual equal.



I wish you were sorry for being disingenuous.



sterlingworth said:


> Maybe if I use words such as "diss" and "dude" I can meet your standards....


 
One only has to be honest and sincere to meet my standards. 



sterlingworth said:


> As to the original thread ....I think it would be great if Kwaksmoka smoked a Tom with his grandads .410.



As do I.

And I might add that I am not worried at all about Kwaksmoka not being responsible in his quest.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 6, 2010)

Kwaksmoka said:


> I think it would be great if I smoked a Tom with my 410 too! It would be a proud moment for me and my dad, that's for sure! Just looking for the right shell now, don't think the brl would take the TSS and hope to find some 4's or something like that, it sure would make me feel more confident. I carried 7 1/2's last year and knew I would have to be looking them in the eyeball. FYI I did pass on one I felt was borderline!



You'd probably have to be closer with the 4s than you would with the 7-1/2s.  There are just too few pellets in 4s to give you any pattern at all.  With an 11/16 oz. shell, you'll get about 93 total pellets in the shell with #4s, and 239 with #7-1/2s.  

The limiting factor in this case is not going to be pellet energy, but pattern density.   Lead 7-1/2s at 1100fps or greater will kill turkeys at 35 yards all day long, as long as the pattern holds up.   Lots of old timers used 7-1/2 lead to hunt with, in order to get greater pattern density.  With only 93 pellets, you already have two strikes against you.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, that's originally what i was seeking! I like having two strikes against me, makes it more of a challenge. I was always a good two strike hitter! 

I'm definitely going to pattern whatever I find, I have the 7 1/2's and the pattern density was better than I expected, I just figured I would need a larger pellet size! 

I'm determined and going to make it happen! Come on March!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 6, 2010)

hawglips said:


> You'd probably have to be closer with the 4s than you would with the 7-1/2s.  There are just too few pellets in 4s to give you any pattern at all.  With an 11/16 oz. shell, you'll get about 93 total pellets in the shell with #4s, and 239 with #7-1/2s.
> 
> The limiting factor in this case is not going to be pellet energy, but pattern density.   Lead 7-1/2s at 1100fps or greater will kill turkeys at 35 yards all day long, as long as the pattern holds up.   Lots of old timers used 7-1/2 lead to hunt with, in order to get greater pattern density.  With only 93 pellets, you already have two strikes against you.



Why is it every where i go on here there someone that knows more than the other! THERE IS NO RESPECT ANYMORE!!! Some of yall are worse than women!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Kwaksmoka i hope you get ur bird ! just pattern ur gun and know there max killing range ..Then always limit urself ten yards closer to be safe! You might have to let birds walk to get them into ur range ! but when you do kill one oooohhhh happy day


----------



## hawglips (Jan 6, 2010)

Kwaksmoka said:


> Thanks for the tips, that's originally what i was seeking!



You're welcome.



Kwaksmoka said:


> I'm definitely going to pattern whatever I find, I have the 7 1/2's and the pattern density was better than I expected, I just figured I would need a larger pellet size!
> 
> I'm determined and going to make it happen! Come on March!!!!!!!!!!



Hope you get him!


----------



## mgrclicket (Jan 21, 2010)

kwaksmoka:
when I was about 11, I got a H&R topper .410 black walnut stock/forearm,blue bbl, nickel plated reciever, (forgot bbl length,
 choke, and chamber.) It got stole when I was about 22. About two years ago I was at a pawn shop here and seen one hanging up for sale for 65.00. Without me really looking at the Gun, I said sold!
Come to find out it is a 3" full choke 28" BBL. went to web site,
customer service said it should not have an 28' by serial # but a shorter BBL. I don't know..... the fact is with this 28 " and 3" chamber I was getting out there and was surprised by hitting
paper(forgot the load I shot, naturally!).
Anyway this Shotgun replaces my youth and builds me to appreciate
such a fine shotgun. Please go into detail about your .410
I would like to know. Can you do that?
Good luck hitting those Turks and I'm sure you'll bag one. I admire your hopeful confidence in yourself and in your Grandad's gun.
mgrclicket

ROMANS 8 :28


----------

